# RIP my sweet Lilly



## angoragrl (Jun 24, 2008)

I am completely heartbroken. I just got back from a 5 day vacation. Matt was home and taking care of the animals. . . I have no idea what happened but Lilly died on Saturday. Matt couldn't get ahold of me and didn't think about it so I can't have a necropsy done to find out what happened either. He said she was chilling out on the couch with him the night before and nothing seemed off with her. She didn't have any real marks or anything either. I am incredibly worried about the boys now. I can't stand being in the living room right now because lately Lilly had been my couch potato buddy and I can't understand why she isn't here anymore.


----------



## Leaf (Jun 24, 2008)

((hugs))

Oh no! I am so very sorry!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Lilly. What a sad thing to come home to.


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 24, 2008)

I shouldn't have left them. . . . I might have noticed something that Matt didn't.


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 24, 2008)

oh, i'm so sorry! what a horrible thing to come home to!

:hug:


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 24, 2008)

OMG! Angoragirl, I am sooo sorry for your loss. Please don't blame yourself. :hug: This is such a shock, I'm sure but it is not your fault. 

Binky free sweet Lilly. :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh no, I am so sorry  

How old was she? could she have had some sort of genetic heart issue or something?

You cannot blame yourself for leaving - You have to have a life too.

Lilly was happy and had a great home with you.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please try not to blame yourself. Yo gave Lilly a loving home where she was a cherished member of your family. She was happy with you and would not want for you to be feeling guilt over her passing...

RIP Lilly. Binky free sweetheart.

ink iris::rip:


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 24, 2008)

Bo, she was around 3. It's very possible she had a heart problem that we did not catch. We know she had other problems from her breeding. Her wool was very poor quality and her spine had a curve either from her breeding or from the conditions she was kept in before I got her. She was doing soo much better though. . . I feel like I failed her.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 24, 2008)

You absolutely did not fail Lilly. You loved her, cared for her, and did everything you could for her. If anyone failed Lilly it was those that had her before you.

I'm so sorry that you're going through this...


----------



## trailsend (Jun 24, 2008)

I am so very sorry! You absolutely did not fail Lily- you just couldn't have known with no signs. These things just happen. I have had animals pass and had them examined and sometimes I still haven't gotten the answers I needed. Sometimes it's just the way life is. You cannot blame yourself. 

I am sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 24, 2008)

What an awful shock for you!

I am so sorry about Lilly, but please don't blame yourself. Lilly knew she was loved, and you gave her a wonderful home.

God Bless, Lilly.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry! Please don't think that you failed her in any way! She loved you and appreciated your rescuing her from a sad situation. What a terrible shock!



Binky free, sweet Lilly.:rainbow:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 24, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please don't feel like you failed her. You loved her and did everything you could for her.


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss of Lily. Please know that you couldn't predict what would happen. You gave Lily the best life she could have, that's why she loved you so much.

R.I.P. Lilly. Binky free lovely bunny :rainbow::hearts

Jo xx


----------



## polly (Jun 24, 2008)

I am so sorry angoragirl what an awful thing to come home too. DOn't blame yourself :hug:

Binky free Lilly :rainbow:


----------



## cheryl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss

Sleep peacefully little one

Cheryl ink iris:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.  What terrible news. Please, please don't think you failed Lilly though. In fact, you succeeded where others failed. You rescued her, and gave her a loving home for the end of her time here. She knew what it was to be safe, and loved and appreciated, because of you, and not to be passed from home to home anymore. She may have gone, and so suddenly, but I'm sure she went happy, that she knew she was loved. That is what you should think about....

I'm thinking of you.

Rest in peace beautiful Lilly....

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Jen xx


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lilly. Like others have said, please try not to feel that you failed her. What a wonderful life she had with you....to know what it is to be cherished and pampered is all any of us can hope for, and you gave that to her. Take care, and know that we're thinking of you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am so sorry about Lilly.

Don't beat yourself up over the what if's, I know its hard not too. I lost a rabbit like that several years ago. Checked his food and water, said good night to him and the next morning he had passed away. You just never know.

You gave Lilly a happy loving home and she knew that you loved her deeply. Right now she is bragging about you to the other bunnies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh no, my heart just sank when I saw the title of this thread. It seems like you just got Lilly. I am incredibly sad for you, how are you doing? We're kind of in this together unfortunately, feel free to send me a PM if you want to talk. Again, I am soooo sorry about your beautiful Lilly girl. I was just thinking about her last night.


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 25, 2008)

I know that I shouldn't blame myself. I know that most likely, even if I was here, there would have been nothing I could have done. . . .but none of that is helping. The not knowing what happened is killing me. I'm here. . . barely. Lilly was my only cuddle bunny out of the three, she had been even more cuddly the last few weeks and now I feel like she was trying to tell me something. . . I'll be ok, eventually, but right now, I'm just here.


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/message.cfm?l=eng&cid=6229772


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jun 25, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your baby girl. I wish bunnies were sturdier creatures. Please don't feel guilty, I know that's easier said than done since I still feel guilty over Tallulah (maybe there was something else I could have done?) and it will be 4 weeks tomorrow since she passed on. You were such a good mama to Lilly and she was so happy with you, you finally gave her the wonderful home she deserved. RIP sweet Lilly.


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 25, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> You were such a good mama to Lilly and she was so happy with you, you finally gave her the wonderful home she deserved. RIP sweet Lilly.


Yeah but she deserved to get to lounge in comfort and freedom for many more years. . . . not just the few months I had her. :sad:


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 25, 2008)

gah. . . not sure how I did that. . . .


----------



## angoragrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Lilly,
I just turned on my camera for the first time since you left me. . . the first thing I saw were the last couple of pictures I have of you. From right before I left, when you were getting your cuddle time in on the couch. . . It's amazing the transformation you went through in the very very short time you were here. . . I am so very sorry that we didn't get to spend more time together. I know that you are whole now, and I hope you are doing tons of binkies up there. . . That big white bunny that met you at the gate, he's been waiting for you. Please thank him for me. . . I'm sorry I can't write more now. . . I'm taking care of your boys for you. . . Henri misses you, he actually let me cuddle with him today. 

You will always be my Easter Lilly.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 26, 2008)

Wanted to add to my previous post, it was at work and I couldn't really think about it. I want you to know that pictures of your Lilly always give me a chuckle. What a fluffy, Muppet-looking bunny! It's amazing how happy you made her. Even her coat is a gleaming white after being in your care! I remember when you got her how dirty she was. I hope you can cherish those last pictures you have of her, not feel bad because you didn't know how little time you had left. This is my favorite quote and I hope it helps you: 
[size="+2"]"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan." [/size]
 
[size="+2"]Irving Townsend[/size]


[size="+2"][[hugs]] to you and the boys.:rainbow:[/size]


----------



## Jenk (Jun 26, 2008)

*angoragrl wrote: *


> ...She was around 3. It's very possible she had a heart problem that we did not catch. We know she had other problems from her breeding. Her wool was very poor quality and her spine had a curve either from her breeding or from the conditions she was kept in before I got her. She was doing soo much better though. . . I feel like I failed her.


I am _very _sorry for your loss, angoragrl. :tears2: But whatever ailed Lilly hurts her no longer. Please find some peace in that fact. :hug2:

You're looking at things in the wrong light (although your current pain makes your viewpoint more understandable). Rather than having failed Lilly, you provided her with a wonderful home for three years. Considering her genetic battles, I think that you did exactly right by her and provided her with the longest, happiest life possible. :hearts

Jenk


----------

